# Little puff of smoke, but laptop still works



## Ignoramus2 (Apr 19, 2014)

While on Facebook, something scary happened. Quite suddenly, it seemed that a little puff of smoke came out of the front of the computer. Nothing else happened. Not very much odor at all & it dissipated in a couple of seconds. I jumped up, got out of the way, but the computer seemed to be OK. Came back in, shut it down and waited a while. Rebooted it and everything seems fine. This is a Toshiba laptop that I've had for a couple of years. Can anyone tell me what happened? Is the laptop still safe? Should I quickly back up everything? Is the computer getting ready to die?? I'm an old woman who knows absolutely nothing about computers except how to do email, Facebook, and I can do a simple document in Word. That's about it. I have no knowledge about this laptop other than the manufacturer and have no idea about any specifications at all.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you sure the that smoke came out of the laptop?

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## Ignoramus2 (Apr 19, 2014)

Nothing else is on the table that could produce smoke. Lots of paper, magazines, books, mail, etc., but nothing that produces smoke. I don't smoke. No matches, nothing that burns. Have 2 little speakers plugged in, but they are functioning fine. Have a wireless mouse, but it is also functioning fine. This was extremely strange and scary. Very difficult to describe, quite sudden, no sound, hardly any odor at all, but I felt like I breathed something in, and that is alarming.


----------



## Ignoramus2 (Apr 19, 2014)

By the way, the sound of this laptop is extremely soft. Have a friend who is a computer guru who has tried everything to make the sound louder, to no avail. The little speaker aren't much louder, no matter what I do. That, in itself, is a royal pain in the you know what. I think the sound is getting softer and softer. My friend takes care of this computer remotely, but he is on vacation and I don't want to bother him.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did he open up the laptop and do any changing in power management?


----------



## Ignoramus2 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what you are asking me. My friend has done everything remotely, not here. He wouldn't be able to open anything because he and the computer aren't in the same room or town. Don't know if you are referring to the puff of smoke incident or to the sound quality. 
There seems to be some sort of link that is suggested for me to access and then all sorts of instructions ------- none of which I can do. I don't have the vocabulary, have no idea what it is telling me to do or how to do any of that. I'm really a capable, intelligent person, but ignorance is a terrible handicap when dealing with electronics, particularly computers. 
Am I going to have to interrupt my friend's vacation?? 
Any theories or ideas that I could pass on to him, to save him some time?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you sure it was smoke and not dust?

Laptops have a habit of sucking in lots of dust and they should be maintained properly to stop them overheating by blowing dust out with compressed air.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> Are you sure it was smoke and not dust?
> 
> Laptops have a habit of sucking in lots of dust and they should be maintained properly to stop them overheating by blowing dust out with compressed air.


Yep...I would have went with this idea first. Although it's uncommon but it does happen...the dust builds up to a point where the exhaust fan will work it loose and then poof, out it comes (if you're lucky enough for this to happen). It can and often does have a some what of a burnt smell to it. This is why, especially with laptops and note/netbooks to blow out these devices on a monthly basis.


----------

